# VERY interrupted sleep after long rides



## SS Marlin (May 11, 2004)

I cannot figure this out. Every time I go on longer rides (80-100+ m) I have a very hard time getting a good night's sleep after the ride. No problems going to sleep, but after about 2 hours I am wide awake. Then this cycle continues about every 1 or 2 for the rest of the night. I not just talking about kinda awake more like get up for a glass of water, turn on TV and check email awake. I would not think much about it but I am usually a heavy sleeper and almost always sleep through the night. Any ideas what would cause this?


----------



## pg212 (Feb 15, 2004)

*That is classic sign of overdoing it...*



SS Marlin said:


> I cannot figure this out. Every time I go on longer rides (80-100+ m) I have a very hard time getting a good night's sleep after the ride. No problems going to sleep, but after about 2 hours I am wide awake. Then this cycle continues about every 1 or 2 for the rest of the night. I not just talking about kinda awake more like get up for a glass of water, turn on TV and check email awake. I would not think much about it but I am usually a heavy sleeper and almost always sleep through the night. Any ideas what would cause this?


My guess is that you aren't doing too many of those rides so when you do you are maxing out your body. Either do more of them, do them slower, or just accept that your body has so much lactic acid that its messed up for 24 hours...


----------



## Griff (Sep 2, 2004)

*Over trained*

It sounds a classic case of overtraining. Our bodies want to get to homeostasis or equilibruim. You may be so fatigued that during that initial night your body wakes up during sleep trying to set back to even. Dosen't make sense I know but it happens. It's kinda like after a BIG night of drinking ones sleep is unrestful, possibly even waking up during the night -- same type of thing.
Does your sleeping pattern return to normal the next night? If not, have you talked to your doc? Nothing alrming but he may know what to do.


----------



## SS Marlin (May 11, 2004)

*I guess that makes sense.*



Griff said:


> Does your sleeping pattern return to normal the next night? If not, have you talked to your doc? Nothing alrming but he may know what to do.


Yes, usually sleep fine the next night. I guess I just need to kick it back a little on the longer rides. I typically ride kinda hard everytime out. I guess on the shorter rides I am stopping shy of overdoing it.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*After those long rides my muscles are twitching all night..*

and what I found out is that if I take some of that cheep sleep aid II medicine from walgreens it puts me to sleep like a baby. After I wake up my muscles feel very relaxed.Add to this some good protein shakes and you'll be recovering faster than without that good nights sleep. FYI, I weigh about 215 so I take 4 of the sleep aids and watch some tv till it kicks in.I couldn't belive how well it puts me to sleep so please don't drive after taking them. I thougt one would need a prescription for stuff like this.  Plus I try to drink alot of water after a good ride,to flush out the free radicals that do damage.

evs(slept like a baby last night


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*I agree with the Lactic Acid*

After a hard race I can't sleep either. Sometimes I can feel my legs burning from the lactic acid. I had this myself last night. Two tough days of racing in a row and my legs still feel the tinges of LA.



pg212 said:


> My guess is that you aren't doing too many of those rides so when you do you are maxing out your body. Either do more of them, do them slower, or just accept that your body has so much lactic acid that its messed up for 24 hours...


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*AFter those hard rides and my legs are heavy...*

I do extremely slow rides rides around the block. I believe those easy slow rides are jsut as important than the long ones.Sometimes I'll swim or take a a walk, but just as long as I get some blood flow in to them, they seem to recover better.But still, that first night after a killer ride can really let you know that your body is alive.


----------



## postie (Oct 2, 2004)

SS Marlin said:


> Yes, usually sleep fine the next night. I guess I just need to kick it back a little on the longer rides. I typically ride kinda hard everytime out. I guess on the shorter rides I am stopping shy of overdoing it.


--------------------------------------------
I came down with overtraining syndrome....maybe for a lot of reasons (cycling in the cold, not taking time off in the winter, "bonking" a couple of times, and a few nights of not sleeping from cafeine) and after one long hard ride developed the same pattern you had....easy to go to sleep, but after 2 to 4 hours sleep I'd wake and my heart would be pounding, and couldn't get back to sleep. I stopped cycling immediately because I had no energy. My physicial prescribed some sedatives, but my body reacted and I got even less sleep. After 6 weeks I went to a sports medicine physician, who recommended a balanced diet with 60% of calories in complex carbs, and NO exercise (even household cleaning). I was progressing very, very slowly, and had difficulty staying off my feet, so then went to a naturopath. I'm still not sleeping more than 2 to 4 hours after 8 months. I've searched the web and haven't found too many recommendations except to stop exercising.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*caffeine highs*

I only use caffeine for say - my game volleyball nights, else I maintain a mostly caffeine
lifestyle.

And on those volleyball game nights, I would end up restless in bed - but nothing 2 or 3 beers won't take care of to override the caffeine and put me to sleep.




postie said:


> --------------------------------------------
> I came down with overtraining syndrome....maybe for a lot of reasons (cycling in the cold, not taking time off in the winter, "bonking" a couple of times, and a few nights of not sleeping from cafeine) and after one long hard ride developed the same pattern you had....easy to go to sleep, but after 2 to 4 hours sleep I'd wake and my heart would be pounding, and couldn't get back to sleep. I stopped cycling immediately because I had no energy. My physicial prescribed some sedatives, but my body reacted and I got even less sleep. After 6 weeks I went to a sports medicine physician, who recommended a balanced diet with 60% of calories in complex carbs, and NO exercise (even household cleaning). I was progressing very, very slowly, and had difficulty staying off my feet, so then went to a naturopath. I'm still not sleeping more than 2 to 4 hours after 8 months. I've searched the web and haven't found too many recommendations except to stop exercising.


----------

